# Universal Remote for a PVR 508?



## touchton (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm in the market for a universal remote to use with my PVR 508. I have a Sony TV and a Sony DAV-FC8 home theater system that I would like to control along with the PVR 508. 

I've tried to program the 508's remote to control the Sony equipment, but I can't get it to work with the home theater system. If I could get it to control just the power and volume of the home theater system, I wouldn't need to buy a universal remote.

Anyway, which universal remotes work well with the 508? I want easy access to all the functions.

Thanks for any suggestions you can offer.

Thad


----------



## ziggy88 (Jan 4, 2004)

I use the MX-500 Universal Remote. It will control anything and is a breeze to set up. If you shop around you can find them for under 100 bucks.


----------



## touchton (Aug 16, 2002)

I've read good things about the MX-500. I particularly like the 'punch through' feature. That will be handy to use to control the volume on the HTS while all the other buttons control the 508. That's 90% of how we will use the thing.

I take it the MX-600 is the same thing with both IR and RF capabilities. I wonder if the RF is compatible with the 508?

Thad


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

This may be interesting, I am in the market for a remote for a 921 + TV + DVD + receiver, I was looking at a Harmony www.harmonyremote.com
Anyone out there using Harmony product?
I emailed them this question,
Plan on buying a harmony, I have one important question.
I will be controling a Dish DVR (PVR) 921 with the remote, this is a UHF remote, the unit itself accepts IR , but the problem is the remote is only UHF so no "learning"
There is available on the internet Phillips "Pronto" Codes that will control this unit via IR. If I have these codes is there any way to convert or do you know of another way?
I really wat to go with the Harmony, instead of the Pronto. Help
Regards
Stuart

Stuart,

Thanks for your email and your interest in the Harmony Remote. I checked our database, and it seems that we already have that particular model, with 11 Harmony users controlling it with one of our remotes. We can convert Pronto Hex codes to our format, but it looks like this will be unnecessary. Your PVR should work just by typing in the model number. If you have any other questions just let me know.
Kind Regards,

Peter Carroll 
Intrigue Technologies


----------



## MileHi (Oct 19, 2003)

Unless you need to control more that 10 devices and/or need more that two pages of commands per device, I wholeheartedly recommend the MX-500. I've gone through a lot of universal remotes (including a VERY expensive Pronto) and it was only after I got the MX-500 and the IR-Clone (a h/w s/w programming package) that I was able to retire my other remotes. BlueDo has the MX-500/IR-Clone package fro well under $200. There are more powerful, exotic nad fancy remotes, but the MX-500 is IMHO one of the best ever produced.


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

MileHi said:


> Unless you need to control more that 10 devices and/or need more that two pages of commands per device, I wholeheartedly recommend the MX-500. I've gone through a lot of universal remotes (including a VERY expensive Pronto) and it was only after I got the MX-500 and the IR-Clone (a h/w s/w programming package) that I was able to retire my other remotes. BlueDo has the MX-500/IR-Clone package fro well under $200. There are more powerful, exotic nad fancy remotes, but the MX-500 is IMHO one of the best ever produced.


Can the MX 500 be programmed to control any dish products that are shipped with a UHF remote? especially the new 921.


----------



## MileHi (Oct 19, 2003)

Only if the 921's remote is like the 501/508 that has both IR/UHF capabilities. The universals are IR and I don't know of any that do the UHF replication. Most UHF universal remotes only use the UHF to extend thier signal, not the original's.


----------



## mrmaico (Dec 13, 2003)

Check this thread. It worked for my 501 remote and Sony STR-DE995 reciever.


----------



## mrmaico (Dec 13, 2003)

ooops 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=21325


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

Throwbot said:


> Can the MX 500 be programmed to control any dish products that are shipped with a UHF remote? especially the new 921.


After this post I went to www.BlueDo.com and what remotes wuld cover the dich 921 this was his reply,
Stuart,

Either of the remotes should be able to control your Dish system 
easily,
however I'd recommend either the IRClonePKG or the MX-500PKG if you go 
with
the MX-500 so that you can program the remote using your PC and use 
codes
from the internet as well!

Thank you,

David
www.BlueDo.com


----------



## ziggy88 (Jan 4, 2004)

MileHi said:


> Unless you need to control more that 10 devices and/or need more that two pages of commands per device, I wholeheartedly recommend the MX-500. I've gone through a lot of universal remotes (including a VERY expensive Pronto) and it was only after I got the MX-500 and the IR-Clone (a h/w s/w programming package) that I was able to retire my other remotes. BlueDo has the MX-500/IR-Clone package fro well under $200. There are more powerful, exotic nad fancy remotes, but the MX-500 is IMHO one of the best ever produced.


With this ir-clone can you rename fav's and pages?


----------



## touchton (Aug 16, 2002)

mrmaico said:


> Check this thread. It worked for my 501 remote and Sony STR-DE995 reciever.


I've looked into the AV2 / AV1 thing. There is no information about the setting or instructions about switching in the documentation that came with the DAV-FC8. I've looked on Sony's website, performed several Google searches, etc. Just doesn't appear to be any information on this system.

I'm going to order the MX-500 and IR-Clone package that *MileHi * recommended. It appears that will allow me to control my little part of the planet with one remote, and that's all I want........


----------



## MileHi (Oct 19, 2003)

ziggy88 said:


> With this ir-clone can you rename fav's and pages?


That's a conditional yes... The actual Favs page can not be renamed but the underlying pagees and favorites can be. The nice thing about IR-Clone is that you can backup your remote (I create a baseline config) and then play around with variuos configs until I get one that I'm happy with. I will first lean all the buttons on the remotes and save that as the baseline. Then I can play with the layout and create my macroes. The IR Clone software is easy to use and you get to see what each page looks like as you modify it. 
mrmaico, the MX-500 will work with the 501/508 (or any of the IR/UHF) remotes as long as it cna perform IR functions. It works well with my 501 and I expect it will work with the 721 that I just ordered.


----------



## MileHi (Oct 19, 2003)

touchton said:


> I'm going to order the MX-500 and IR-Clone package that *MileHi * recommended. It appears that will allow me to control my little part of the planet with one remote, and that's all I want........


You'll this remote! And if a specific branded remote isn't in it's database then you just learn the buttons and save them to IR CLone. Also, you can even play with discrete codes (like the Pronto) or get a copy of MX500Learn, which will use the IR Clone hardware to learn codes/sequences form other remotes. 
Here's an amazing testimonial... Even my Ex can control my Home Theater w/o destroying it or fouling up the remote! And even if she did... I'd simply restore the remote from the software on my PC.
On more (critical) thing... Follow the installation instructions for XP the the letter... 'Cuz you have to make sure that you get the FDDI device set correctly for it to work. Under USB devices you want one that says... FTDI FT8U2XX Device.


----------



## touchton (Aug 16, 2002)

MileHi said:


> Even my Ex can control my Home Theater w/o destroying it or fouling up the remote! And even if she did... I'd simply restore the remote from the software on my PC.


I appreciate all your help with the universal remote. Allow me to offer a couple of suggestions regarding the quote above....... Call a locksmith or get a restraining order!!!

I placed an order with www.bluedo.com a little while ago. I hope to have the remote and the programmer by the end of the week.

Thanks again.


----------



## MileHi (Oct 19, 2003)

touchton said:


> I appreciate all your help with the universal remote. Allow me to offer a couple of suggestions regarding the quote above....... Call a locksmith or get a restraining order!!!
> 
> I placed an order with www.bluedo.com a little while ago. I hope to have the remote and the programmer by the end of the week.
> 
> Thanks again.


Well thanks for another forced screen cleaning!!!  Six more years and our daughter is a legal adult. :hurah: And the Ex is easier to get along with now!!! Plus she makes an excellent baseline test subject... :lol: If she can use it... Anyone can. All kidding aside, you're gonna have a lot of fun with the MX-500... Once you get it, and hour of you time (along with your favorite adult beverage) will have ALL of your remotes programmed into the MX... After that, anything goes. Remotecentral forums have all the answers ot ANY of your questions. Spend some time perusing them and you'll really shorten your learning curve.


----------



## touchton (Aug 16, 2002)

I received my MX-500 the other day. It's great! Within minutes I was able to control my TV, receiver, and sat box with one remote. I still have a little more playing to do...

I do have one generic question. The Sony DAV-FC8 acts as both a receiver and a DVD player. I haven't found a pre-programed device code that will control it, so I did the 'learning' thing. Should I set it up as two devices, audio and DVD? Is that normally how a multi-functional device is set up?


----------



## AJR (Jan 13, 2004)

Just joined the community. Been a long time Dish Network user. I currently have 2 PVR-508's about 10-12 months old and love 'em.

Sorry I couldn't get my input in time for another remote to look at. I have a similar setup as you... Sony 65" Widescreen, Sony HT-5100 Amp/5-Disc DVD Surround System, and a PVR 508. I wanted something that controlled everything from one remote. I didn't want to spend more than $50 because the kids (and the wife) can be damaging on the remote, but I wanted something easy to use, fully functional, and not a ton of buttons. I came across the Sony RM-VL900 (See review and pic at http://www.remotecentral.com/ureview/4-12.htm ).

I really love this remote. The biggest feature I like are the 3 macro buttons at the top. I programmed the #1 macro to turn on the TV, PVR-508, Amp, and make sure it's set to CBL/SAT mode since all that needs to be touched is changing channels. Pressing the #1 macro again turns it all off. #2 is set to turn on the DVD Player, switch the Amp to DVD input, and set the remote to DVD control. #3 turns off the DVD Player, switch the Amp to TV input, and set the remote back to CBL/SAT mode. Also, the buttons above the volume and channel are just like the ones on the PVR remote (up, down, left, right, OK). I programmed the the VCR buttons in the CBL/SAT mode for the rewind, ff, pause, play, and record of the PVR-508. I use the PIP button to bring up the recorded events screen, and the ENT button for Dish Interactive. The Display button is used to bring up the info of a channel, and the Sleep button is used to cancel actions. The Guide button for the guide, and the Menu button for the Dish Setup screen. The Channel +/- are used like PgUp/PgDn scrolling in the guide. All buttons are well placed, and gripping the remote has a nice feel. 4 AA batteries make it a bit heavier than many remotes, but it actually balances out well. I didn't care about UHF in the living room, and this IR remote works with every button push (I use the Dish UHF remote in the bedroom). The only thing I can't control from the remote is in DVD mode... I didn't have the correct DVD remote to program the disc 1 through 5 switching, but that has never been a problem.

For those interested, You can get this on eBay for $40. And it really is worth looking into!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2004)

For those who have the MX 500 and 5601 PVR

Whah button are you using for the 30 sec skip?


----------



## touchton (Aug 16, 2002)

yodaisking said:


> For those who have the MX 500 and 5601 PVR
> 
> Whah button are you using for the 30 sec skip?


I'm using the << and the >> buttons to the left and right of the joy stick thing to do the skip functions.

Thad


----------

